# Look okay for a hop trellis?



## Straya (22/5/15)

On the outside of my house i've got about 8 or 9 foot headway for a trellis until the gutters. Would a trellis like this allow for me to get some additional height out of the plant and is this an okay looking trellis or should I stick with the V shape twine to the roof? 



Also how many shoots would you recommend to attach to twine from the pot? If I get 8 shoots should i choose the best 4 and then grow them from each corner of the pot up to the roof or along the trellis?

:beerbang:


----------



## Yob (22/5/15)

I wouldn't use a setup like that, you can always move the pot away from the wall so the lines go diagonal to the gutter, mardoo did this last season to great effect, *as shown HERE.

Keep all your bines except the weak struggling ones.


----------



## Mardoo (22/5/15)

The growth you really want to make room for is the laterals, which is where all the cones grow. What happened with mine in the example Yob marked is that the laterals began hanging down, and I got quite a few hops off those. I ended up getting about 1.5kg wet weight off my productive plants. (The ones that didn't produce much didn't get enough sun. Enough = more than would be good for any sane plant. ) Apparently they need a certain amount of vertical growth to begin producing cones. Certainly seemed that way comparing my few years of growing.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/5/15)

I like the look of that. I,m brain straining on my next years hop set up, for very minimal growing space.
I was thinking the upside down vortex thing. Up to 30ft length vines in 10 foot tall spiral by ~4 foot wide etc.

(Edit to metric system duh!)

3 meter tall by 1 to 2 m wide spiral. Allowing vines up to 10mt long.
Center column that can be cut or lifted out to bring the whole thing down for harvest. :beerbang:


----------



## Straya (22/5/15)

Alright awesome thanks guys, so i suppose that's one advantage of using pots. I will definitely do that this season, f##k me dead i'm excited 

:beerbang:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/5/15)

Pots or in the ground. I'm thinking its more about separation in limited space. So your different hops don't get entangled. B)


----------



## Straya (22/5/15)

May I ask what the deal is with separating varieties? I've watched so many videos on youtube and listened to a few podcasts and they always say "Keep different varieties at least 10' apart". In most of the online videos they would rarely be more than 3 (planted in the ground). Is it just so you don't get confused? If you mark them and pay attention to them and stop them getting tangled would that stop all the issues they worry about?


----------



## Judanero (23/5/15)

Rhizomes throw shoots-sometimes quite a distance from the source. Keeping them well separated is solid advice, if they're the same variety not a problem.

Additionally if digging them up be vigilant to make sure you get it all, I have a variety that is growing next to one of my roses that is _either_ a Golding or a Fuggle... both English but both undesireable (purely because of the flower output, had either produced more they would happily have been intentionally kept).


----------

